# How much do you charge to butcher a goat for someone else?



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

We butcher goats and deer for ourselves all the time, but have been asked how much we'd charge to do it for someone else. 
I asked the lady if she would just want the meat quartered up, or all ground, packaged, etc. I know that will make a difference in price...
Have any of yall ever done this for someone?


----------



## Ezekiel's Garde (May 10, 2009)

I have not done this, at least not yet. However, a local meat processing place will do a goat for $40. I'm not sure how they package, though, if you can specify or not. I would say that you could charge more than a local meat processing place, simply because you do not do things in bulk like one of them would do, especially if she wanted more cuts that were tricky and/or time consuming).

Another idea is to figure up how long it would take you (your effort, probably not total time) and charge based on an approximate hourly rate.


----------



## airotciv (Mar 6, 2005)

Please check into your State Laws on butchering animals. It is Illegal for me do it and sell to the anyone. I can sell the goat, duck, pig, etc. but I'm not allowed to butcher, unless it is for family use. Law suit just waiting to happen if anything goes wrong.


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

Thank you both for the replies!

This is not a goat of mine that I am selling.

The goat belongs to some friends who asked me what I would charge to butcher it for them.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

If you are just butchering it for friends I don't think I would worry about a lawsuit, but what about calling a few local butcher places & see what they charge to get an idea then maybe cut there price down a little & have your friends come to help with the whole process.
The last time we took a goat to the butcher we use for deer, beef, pork, etc. He charged us $30.00 cut & wrapped.


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow, $30 or even $40 is so cheap sounding, knowing all the labor that goes into that! 
I might do it for $40 if I could just quarter the meat and throw it in an ice chest and say "There you go. Do your own cutting and wrapping." LOL


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

it cost $75 to butcher an adult goat at a butcher place here.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It's $40 here.


----------



## SerenityMama (Aug 26, 2009)

We paid 75$ to have an adult full sized female butchered and ground.
We now do most of it ourselves just don't know how to do cuts yet.


----------



## CK25Hulk (Jun 10, 2007)

$80 here in my area a month ago.

I will be doing the next one myself


----------



## Bfly Farmer (Aug 8, 2006)

It is $125 here for single goats, more than 5 and the price goes down to $75. They will carve it up however you like and package each piece.


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

It is also illegal here in Missouri to butcher for anything other than family use (your family). I have heard that people can "demonstrate" butchering with the animal in question and that makes it more legal.


----------



## airotciv (Mar 6, 2005)

Ark said:


> Thank you both for the replies!
> 
> This is not a goat of mine that I am selling.
> 
> The goat belongs to some friends who asked me what I would charge to butcher it for them.


By State law I can not butcher for anyone, but as Karenrbw says I can show them how to do it, I just can't do it for them.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I can kill and clean a goat in about an hour. Cutting takes longer. Most folks can handle cutting up their own if it is killed and cleaned.

I've been asked several times to teach folks how to butcher their animals. I charge for my time unless it is a very close friend or a relative.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

When I sell butcher goats, if the buyer wants me to butcher it for them, I just add the extra onto the price of the goat, and after they pay the full price for the goat, I "help" them butcher their goat "for free".
They always want it just quartered and packed in ice that they provide. To butcher a goat and quarter it, it takes me about 30 minutes. So I just add $25 onto the price of the goat.


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow, that is a WIDE variety of prices!

We finally settled on $40 to get it quartered and in their ice chest. She may think it's outrageous, but that's the least I'd do it for since I have to drive 40 minutes to get to her house! I can do it on a day I am going to town anyway, and then it will only be 10 extra minutes of driving, but still...

We've got it down to 15 minutes per goat. One day we did 3 goats and managed to do the last one in 10 minutes! But, that is from gun shot to ice chest only, and it's with two of us working "as one". LOL - that's me and DH, and we can make a great team, if I do say so myself.


----------

